# Organic Hemp seeds



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I came across some Organic Hemp Seeds with Sea Salt. can it be given to the birds in small amounts every now and then or can it be harmful ?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

You can get a 50 pound bag of "unsalted" from Wheatland.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashby Loft said:


> You can get a 50 pound bag of "unsalted" from Wheatland.


I didn't plan on buying any it's just that we make it here at work for free and if it was good for the birds I would try some .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As long as you don't mix it more than 10% or so it shouldn't hurt, Purina green pellets has sodium in it.
Dave


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> As long as you don't mix it more than 10% or so it shouldn't hurt, Purina green pellets has sodium in it.
> Dave[/QUO
> Thanks, I will try a small amount about half a cup per 16 birds mixed in there feed would it be ok for my breeders?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't give it to breeders as it has a lot of fat, and breeding birds should get more protein.
Dave

How do you make it for free?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I wouldn't give it to breeders as it has a lot of fat, and breeding birds should get more protein.
> Dave
> 
> How do you make it for free?


Thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> I wouldn't give it to breeders as it has a lot of fat, and breeding birds should get more protein.
> Dave
> 
> How do you make it for free?


The company I work for Contracts outside work which is in the pharmaceutical buisness so we get a lot of it in for the formulations dept to test after there are done they dispose the samples so they offer the products to certain employe's and I happen to be one of the fortunate ones I guess I could have been more specific as far as making it. I guess I would say I have access to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also buy it at pigeon supplies.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

*are you serious*

yesterday I went to the local feed and seed store to see if I could order hemp seed and I was told smuggly that they could not help me I then asked where I could find some then I was told that growing marijuana was Illeagal so I replied with not marijuana seed hemp seed they said its the same. I tried to explain but this guy wasn't listening so Iguess poppy seed bagels are out of the question also.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

tick and twitch said:


> yesterday I went to the local feed and seed store to see if I could order hemp seed and I was told smuggly that they could not help me I then asked where I could find some then I was told that growing marijuana was Illeagal so I replied with not marijuana seed hemp seed they said its the same. I tried to explain but this guy wasn't listening so Iguess poppy seed bagels are out of the question also.


It pretty much is the same. Finding seeds in your bud is the same as the ones they sell. I got my bag from Jedds. I figure itll make a good surpriae snack once a week I mean I dont want fat pigeon chickens that just walk but I dont have racong homers I should be ok...you can always hand feed it to them one handful once a week or every other week too...I think


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

TURBO BOOST
Hemp oil ;this very popular pure hemp seed oil will invigorate your birds. hemp seed has been traditionally used for hotting up racing pigeons,it does actually raises their body temperature slightly .When feeding hemp seed the only thing that the seed contains that is of any use is the oil contained in it .the pulp of the seed is of no or very little calorific value at all, so using a little pure oil on the birds sprint diet mix will give extra power and the crop can be filled with more energy corns such as safflower and cribs maize, the hemp oil is so very effective that it is not advisable to give it on the day of basketing because the birds will be bouncing around in the crates all night ,especially the cocks . Remember hemp oil is for sprinting only ,up to around 200 miles.
Garlic purifying oil ,garlic has been used for years for clearing the intestine of
paracites,It is also high in natural sulphur that may have an effect on canker,it is also used for purging the blood,use only a couple of times a week ,this should be plenty,it is not however necessary to use this product when on the program,it is optional.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmm...hemp oil with brewers yeast instead of garlic oil maybe. I would see why they would be all wired, it's friggin Hemp why wouldnt they be wired.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

kingdizon said:


> Hmmm...hemp oil with brewers yeast instead of garlic oil maybe. I would see why they would be all wired, it's friggin Hemp why wouldnt they be wired.


Not all Hemp contains the THC in the seed. so seeds that are tested negative for THC are good for human and pigeons cumsuption. so no possitive effect.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

*dosage*



ERIC K said:


> TURBO BOOST
> Hemp oil ;this very popular pure hemp seed oil will invigorate your birds. hemp seed has been traditionally used for hotting up racing pigeons,it does actually raises their body temperature slightly .When feeding hemp seed the only thing that the seed contains that is of any use is the oil contained in it .the pulp of the seed is of no or very little calorific value at all, so using a little pure oil on the birds sprint diet mix will give extra power and the crop can be filled with more energy corns such as safflower and cribs maize, the hemp oil is so very effective that it is not advisable to give it on the day of basketing because the birds will be bouncing around in the crates all night ,especially the cocks . Remember hemp oil is for sprinting only ,up to around 200 miles.
> Garlic purifying oil ,garlic has been used for years for clearing the intestine of
> paracites,It is also high in natural sulphur that may have an effect on canker,it is also used for purging the blood,use only a couple of times a week ,this should be plenty,it is not however necessary to use this product when on the program,it is optional.


what dosage?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Pollo70 said:


> Not all Hemp contains the THC in the seed. so seeds that are tested negative for THC are good for human and pigeons cumsuption. *so no possitive effect*.


i know the THC arent in the seeds. But idk,i would still think the actual hemp seeds would still get them wired. even the the thc isnt in it the essence of the plant is..youknow? lol. Sorry i speak of experience. LoL no psitive effects? so i SHOULD give them THC seeds?
I am completely joking btw wouldnt do that...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

You could smoke or eat a pound of the hemp that Pollo is talking about and not get a buzz. In many years gone by they used it to make rope.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Benefits

Hemp is a high protein seed containing all nine of the essential amino acids (like flax). It also has high amounts of fatty acids and fiber as well as containing vitamin E and trace minerals. It has a balanced ratio of omega 3 to 6 fats at around a three to one ratio. This won’t help correct your omega balance if it’s off, but it gives you the right balance to start with.

Further the protein content of the hemp seed is supposed to be very digestible. Many people noted their personal experience of finding that hemp seed protein did not cause bloating or gas, like some of their whey, or other protein shakes did.

And, get this, unlike soy which has super high amounts of phytic acid (that anti-nutrient that prevents us from absorbing minerals), hemp seed doesn’t contain phytic acid. At the very least, this makes hemp seed a step up from soy.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Then i guess buying this was a good investment. Thank You Jedds!!









P.S. My girlfriend saw the Rape Seed square and FREAKED OUT!! LMAO


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

p.s. why did she freak out, I don't get it.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> p.s. why did she freak out, I don't get it.


Because she doesnt know a damn thing about birds,thats my thing. so she saw RAPE seed and was just like wtf is this!?! lol..idk maybe it was a you hadda be there moment but it was classic. I said it's not what you're thinking, no the seed doesnt make birds RAPE each other...lol...shes a nut


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like it lol. I think it was one of those "location things".


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sounds like it lol. I think it was one of those "location things".


i think it was too....but has anyone thought of using actual hemp as it applies to pigeons? as in nesting material or whatever other creative uses? I wouldnt know if bundles of dried hemp stalks would do the trick...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The strains of Cannabis used for hemp are much lower in THC. That is, those plants have been selected for fiber production as opposed to other strains selected for THC. However, it is the same species. I believe the hemp seed is still legal even though Cannabis may otherwise be illegal. The seeds in the bags sold for bird feed are sterilized to prevent germination.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

beatlemike said:


> You could smoke or eat a pound of the hemp that Pollo is talking about and not get a buzz. In many years gone by they used it to make rope.


Correct,beatlemike. We do monthly drug test here at work and people who had eaten large amounts of the seeds where nervouse about testing positive however there results came back negative,also if it did give u some kind of buzz effect they wouldn't let the employees eat them at work, not the Munchies Dude .


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

So does anybody know if you could use hemp stalks for nesting?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

tick and twitch said:


> what dosage?


I've got to talk with a friend over this one. I know he buys 50 lbs of seed every year but I don't know just how he uses it. The oil is a bit different so I will check on that too. 

As far as the hemp seed I believe its sterilized before they can sell it to the general public so there is know chance of growing it or getting the birds high. 
It does heat the birds up a little and I have know idea why it just does. People have been feeding it to their pigeons for decades to wire them for the sprint races. Just one of the little secrets you never hear about. I feed wheat and safflower mixed the day of the race which works for me. Here it an add for one product. 

If you can get a copy of Leslie C Swanson book Facts and Secrets he talks about hemp seed. You can get a copy for your library for free just put in a request form. 



Carrs Natural Improvers for Pigeons





Home Page 
Online Shop 
Cage & Aviary Products 
Pigeon Products 


Rabbit Products 

Stockists & Internet Shops 
About Us 

Contact Us 
Search 


Turbo Boost


Turbo Boost is pure hemp oil that has been cold pressed - which means that nothing is added and nothing is taken away.

Add vigour to your racing pigeons with this product, even when in training, and give your sluggish birds a boost.

Turbo Boost contains Omega oils 3, 6 and 9, which are essential for cell renewal when birds become fatigued and 'raced out'.

During racing the cells in the muscles can deteriorate, Turbo Boost can help to slow this process down.

Turbo Boost can also be used when the birds are moulting to help push out feathers, and to encourage the moult when used in the 'darkness system'.

If you combine this product with Ad-Herb Original it will help improve the feather quality and the moulting process in your birds.

As with Ad-Herb Original, Turbo Boost is highly recommended by G.W.Kirkland 10 times national winner. 




Carr's (UK) Ltd



Sheffield Road, Creswell, Worksop, Notts. S80 4HN.
Order Line Local call rate 0845 230 9606
Tel & Fax: 01909 721279 Email: [email protected]



© Copyright 2001-4 - Carr's Natural Feeds
All rights reserved.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi 
I started feeding hemp seeds to my pigeon 4 days ago, and since then, he's stopped eating peas which he normally loves. Could this be because he somehow knows the hemp seeds have all the protein he needs?Also, do hemp seeds affect the colour and consistency of a pigeons dropping?
For two evenings in a row, my bird has been making tightly packed, hard dark green poops. :/ this 'hardness' hasn't happened before.

Thank you


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

AlicjanPip said:


> Hi
> I started feeding hemp seeds to my pigeon 4 days ago, and since then, he's stopped eating peas which he normally loves. Could this be because he somehow knows the hemp seeds have all the protein he needs?Also, do hemp seeds affect the colour and consistency of a pigeons dropping?
> For two evenings in a row, my bird has been making tightly packed, *hard dark green poops.* :/ this 'hardness' hasn't happened before.
> 
> Thank you


Hard is good. Green is not.

Just make sure you are not feeding to much hemp seed.


----------

